# Serverinhalt alt aber Homepage aktuell ?!



## dragons_death (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Liebes Forum,

stehe grad vor einem für mich zu großem Problem. Hab ne Seite im Netz, und es hat auch soweit immer alles wunderbar funktioniert. Wollte ich was ändern, filezilla an, datei hochgeladen fertig. Leider ist mein Rechner zur Zeit nicht funktionsfähig.

Da ich aber was ändern will, schnell filezilla auf nem anderen Rechner installiert und am Server angemeldet und siehe da: Ich hab den kompletten Serverinhalt von Juni  !

Ich weiss aber, dass ich später noch nen ganzen Haufen an Änderungen durchgeführt hab, weil die Homepage in einer komplett anderen Version Online steht...

Hat von euch vll jmd eine Idee warum ich nur mit meinem Rechner den aktuellen Inhalt sehen kann ? Selbst mit dem Servereigenen Controlpanel sind nur alte Dateien zu sehn...

Hoffe mir kann jmd helfen. Vielen Dank im voraus.

LG Dennis


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Dennis,

vergleiche mal die Ordnerstruktur - kann es sein, dass du bei deinem alten Rechner ein Unterverzeichnis angegeben hast, das direkt angezeigt wird? Das wuerde erklaeren (da diese Voreinstellung bei einem anderen Rechner nicht gesetzt ist), warum es beim anderen Rechner eben anders aussieht.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## dragons_death (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Arne,

danke erstma fuer den Denkanstoss, hab nochmal nachgeschaun, aber daran liegt es auch nicht, hab immer im "public_html" Ordner gearbeitet. Der enthaelt noch saemtliche alten Ordner. Selbst im ftp Protokoll kann ich schon die neue / aktuelle Struktur sehn, da ich seit Juni noch einiges geaendert habe.

Gruss 
Dennis


----------

